# Safe to use featherboard after saw blade for non-thru cuts?



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

I am fairly new to woodworking and am trying to be somewhat anal about safety. I understand why you shouldn't use a side featherboard after the saw blade on through cuts, but what about for non-thru cuts like grooves and rabbits? You can sure lock the piece down with top and side featherboards. And then using a push stick keep your hands well away from the blade. Is there a reason a person shouldn't do that or a better way? Thanks.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

There is no reason at all not to do this. It is a safe practice to use feather boards, hold downs and push sticks when making dadoes and rabbets on the table saw.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Not a problem using feather boards on non through cuts as long as your not cutting more than say half way through on something like 3/4" board. Most folks don't bother for short cuts,They just use push sticks.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

IMHO I would not use a feather board after the blade on a tablesaw you could possibly pinch the board against the blade and have the whole thing kick back. It's bad enough to have a small piece kick back and stick in the wall or your body little own a large piece, if I were to try it (and I *would not*) I would wear a full face shield like turners wear.
My 2 cents.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

as long as its not a through cut you cant pinch it against the blade… just hold it tightly against the fence. It is not only safe but *RECOMMENDED* because you can't use a splitter behind the blade so there is nothing to keep the leading end of your stock straight.

I'm not sure John Gray understood your question.


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. It feels like a safe thing to do.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

*DUH* In a earlier post I thought you were referring to not cutting the full length of a board as in not cutting all the way thru the length of the board having the blade proud of the wood.
So I rescind my earlier comment and agree with the other posts.

*PREVIOUS POST: * IMHO I would not use a feather board after the blade on a tablesaw you could possibly pinch the board against the blade and have the whole thing kick back. It's bad enough to have a small piece kick back and stick in the wall or your body little own a large piece, if I were to try it (and I would not) I would wear a full face shield like turners wear.
My 2 cents.


----------

